# KFHD7 has Wi-Fi On/Off AND Airplane Mode On/Off



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm wondering why my KFHD (7") has two settings for wi-fi:

Airplane Mode On/Off
Wi-Fi On/Off

My battery level goes down in sleep mode (as well as while using the fire) with wi-fi on, so I recently started turning it off before it goes to sleep and I'm not using it.  I've just noticed that there is also a separate airplane mode on/off, so I turned that off.  But after charging all night and having wi-fi off and airplane mode on (which should mean wi-fi off), several hours later my fire won't wake because the battery is drained.  I'm charging it up now.

Has anyone else noticed the separate settings for Wi-Fi and Airplane Mode?  Is there any reason why having airplane mode on and wi-fi off, the battery would go down during sleep?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

That is strange. According to Amazon, the two controls are redundant and simply an easy way to comply with airline restrictions. In other words, airplane mode turns wifi off, just like the wifi control. Airplane mode overrides the wifi control for "on" only. In other words, if wifi is "on" but airplane mode is "on", wifi will be off. There is no reason that battery power would be different depending upon which control you use to turn off wifi. You should probably check a few more times, then contact Amazon if you continue to see the problem. If there is a battery drain with airplane mode "on" that doesn't otherwise occur with wifi "off", it would seem to mean it isn't working right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You may also have processes still open and running in the background. I recommend a battery management app such as the well regarded GSAM:

Use this one for the Fire HD:


There's a paid version customized for the original Fire:


I don't know if the paid version has been updated yet for the Fire HD.

Install the app and poke around in it. It will show you if any processes are still running in the background and how much juice they are using...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The WiFi vs Airplane mode is sort of standard for Android.  It's there because many android devices actually connect to the cell network which is what's NOT allowed while in flight.  

On my phone, when I need  the thing to NOT ring while I'm somewhere it shouldn't, I use airplane mode. Or if I'm someplace that I won't be making outgoing calls either.

I can, separately, turn WiFi on and off and the fact that it is in Airplane mode (cell network disabled) does not mean I can't manually turn WiFi on and use it that way. . .just means it's not connected to the cell network so if someone calls or texts me, they get a 'phone off' message.  

At least, that's how I understand it.  I didn't notice different toggles on the Fire.  All I can think is that they have 'em in the software because of the 4GHD that's due to be released the end of November.  But I think the 'airplane mode' bit on a WiFi only Fire would be kind of meaningless.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually, airplane mode on an android phone turns off both wifi and the cell network (neither of which is allowed on US air carriers, although wifi restrictions are finally slowly changing because of the successful introduction of wifi in Europe on flights). The beauty of the android solution is that you can easily turn wifi back on after selecting airplane mode, so it is useful on solid ground for shutting off the phone without affecting the wifi data flow. 

As I indicated in my first reply, the Airplane Mode on the HD is redundant and is nothing more than two switches that do the same thing. On the 4G model, it will work like other android devices and allow wifi to be switched back on manually when in Airplane Mode while keeping the cell mode off.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.  I think I'm going to keep the airplane mode off and ignore it.  I was about to use my KFHD late last night when I discovered (for the first time) that there was no charge.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Airplane mode also turns off Bluetooth.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never had a problem flying with wifi on - not brought a single plane down yet! seriously, mythbusters busted the mobile phone/internet interference myth, its a load of rubbish.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I've never had a problem flying with wifi on - not brought a single plane down yet! seriously, mythbusters busted the mobile phone/internet interference myth, its a load of rubbish.


No doubt. If the electronics were so sensitive that someone could bring down the plane merely by forgetting to turn off phones, computers (hibernate as opposed to 'sleep' morde), etc this country would be an airliner graveyard!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

This is a uniquely American problem, a result in part of the fear culture that has developed in the US following 9/11. There are NO fact-based studies showing that the type of radio signals emitted by consumer electronic devices have any risk of interfering with aircraft electronics. Many countries, notably the Scandinavian countries which tend to develop policies based on facts rather than tea bags, have lifted the ban and much of Europe is expected to follow. The only thing slowing down the lifting of the ban worldwide is pressure from US authorities who don't want to see the US perceived as an irrational holdout until the political climate allows them to regulate air travel more sensible, which doesn't look like it will be any time soon.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think it's so much a "fear culture" as it is a "fear government". I expect most people would prefer to NOT have the restriction, or at least have something that definitively shows that electronic devices DO interfere with aircraft electronics. As of now, there doesn't seem to be any real reason, other than government mandate, for turning off electronics (if they interfere during landing and takeoff, why don't they interfere during flight?).


----------

